# No sound coming out my speakers/headphones



## Buzzyrider (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello, good morning, here's the deal, "sometimes" I have no sound on my computer, I've tried updating and rollback all my audio drivers, especially Realtek ones, dozens of times, and still nothing... (Understand that my computer recognizes sound coming out of the computer, but the speakers and puggled headphones dont work...)
When I say "sometimes", I mean I only get sound if I suspend (close laptop screen) for the whole night, and when I wake up and turn it on, I have sound... BUT, if I restart the computer, I will not have sound again...

I think the problem here is not from the drivers, since the drivers I've installed before and after the "suspend" during the night, are the same, and I think its not hardware problem, since the speakers and headphones work fine after that "suspend"...

I know its not a problem of sound in the computer, for that matter, because I can get sound out of a bluetooth speaker or so.

I've tried almost everything, but maybe something is missing, or it can be a bad connection "inside" the computer, but somehow, the speakers/headphones work after the "suspend"...

I hope you guys can understand what I'm saying, or indentify my problem...

Thank you in advance and I await your response 

Good morning!


----------

